# Saved Threads (DRAFTS)....  where are they ???



## daveomak (Feb 25, 2018)

A few days ago, I saw a "prompt" noting "SAVED THREADS"...   where did I see that at... I can't find it today....


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 25, 2018)

Honestly Dave, I didn't even know you could save threads. I would love to have that feature. The only way I know is to bookmark them.
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 25, 2018)

So where is the bookmark feature on the new site?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 25, 2018)

I made a bookmark folder "SMF" in Chrome & when I bookmark a thread here I send it there.
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 25, 2018)

What I'm asking Al is where on SMF do you bookmark a thread?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 25, 2018)

I screwed up...  I thought I saw where (Drafts) threads you were working on were saved, until you could finish typing and adding pictures....

How in the H#LL can you forget a word like DRAFT ...  That was a swear word back in the 60's...


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 25, 2018)

HAHAHA!!!


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 25, 2018)

Dave I think you need to go to the post you started your draft.  Then go to the reply box and click the disk next to the camera.  

Stan


----------



## daveomak (Feb 25, 2018)

That's it !!!!!   that's where I saw it....  Thanks very much....


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2018)

But is there a way to bookmark someone else's thread on here without bookmarking it on Chrome?
Al


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 28, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> But is there a way to bookmark someone else's thread on here without bookmarking it on Chrome?
> Al


I don't know of anything built in that allows for this other than just watching the thread or following the OP, Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 1, 2018)

OK thanks Jeff, I have a folder in Chrome for the threads i have bookmarked, so that works for me.
Al


----------

